# decalgirl or gelaskins?



## kiat (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi

I just got myself a K3 that is on the way to me 

I want to get a skin for my kindle. Could anyone tell me if there is any difference between decalgirl and gelaskins?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I very much prefer gelaskins. They have a weave of reinforcement fiber to them and do not stitch like others. Also, have never had to use a hair dryer to remove them or had problems with residue.

I have used skins on most of my electronics for years and gelaskins are the best I have ever found. Plus, they have the best collection of artists.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I prefer Gelaskins. I've used several brands, including Decalgirl, and the Gelaskins are thicker and of a better quality. They also have much better art.


----------



## kiat (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the comments 

decalgir 0 gelaskins 2


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I prefer gelaskins to decalgirl...in quality and artwork


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I love gelaskins but I prefer the matte finish that decalgirl offers.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I read on another thread that Gelaskins is working on a matte version to be out soon.  Personally, I'm holding off for it!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I ordered a gelaskin just because it was available on amazon with Prime already


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Shoot, I have Prime and didn't notice them on Amazon so I ordered from their site.

Gelaskins' customer service is not so hot   I emailed them to amend an order I'd placed 20 minutes prior and my email went ignored.  And I wanted to ADD an item.


----------

